# Gheenoe Launch NO Trailer NO Ramp



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Disclaimer ! "These statements and Video are NOT endorsed by Gheenoe or Custom Gheenoe , they are produced by myself and I receive NO compensation of any kind "


Super portable NMZ Gheenoe !

Launch where the yakkers launch !


Easy Peezy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hY-4K1xdhv8


Dolly removal


http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=IPuLalnhOLI


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Pretty Cool!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Batt34786 (Apr 7, 2011)

NoeEttica - I'm going to build one of your dollies - awesome idea. What kind of an axle did you use? Did you put caps on the pvc pipes and drill a hole thru, then run a solid axle across? Where did you get the wheels & axle?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Great invention Dave.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Those are cool. I have one for my highsider. They are also good for portages. But launching is not the hard part. Its puling the boat out that gets difficult. Where's that video


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Interestingly enough I did used it at that exact same spot to pull it out 

was very easy lifted bow and scooted dolly under the boat 

I can shoot that if you guys want ...




> Those are cool. I have one for my highsider. They are also good for portages. But launching is not the hard part. Its puling the boat out that gets difficult. Where's that video


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Beats the $200 heavy weight canoe dollies that everyone says break very easily. I seriously can't find any that could carry my hull that get consistently good reviews. I was thinking of making my own and I may plagiarize your design.

I was waiting for the "All for the low, low price of $19.95! ...but wait, there's more! Order today and get TWO Super Duper Improved Gheenoe Packers and a complementary floating mermaid key chain!" at the end.

Nate


----------



## damarshall7 (Apr 29, 2011)

I made something similar out of a Jogging Stroller and it worked great. Loading the boat back up was easy, just leave it in enough water to slide the cart under the boat in the water, strap it down and pull it out. This will require you to get a little wet, but it isnt bad


----------

